# Alabama White Sauce



## jwg299 (Nov 7, 2015)

Alabama White Sauce is an original creation from Robert Gibson of Big Bob Gibson's BBQ out of Decatur, AL. 
This sauce was made for chicken but people are also using it on pulled pork.

I made this sauce because a I was asked to take a shot at making it. I had to test a few versions out and tweak it to my liking.

This is my version of the sauce but it has the main parts to the sauce in it. 

Alabama White Sauce
makes 4 cups

2 Cups Mayo
2 Tbsp Horseradish
3/4 cup Distilled White Vinegar
3/4 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar
2 Tsp Black Pepper
1.5 Tbsp Lemon Juice
2 Tsp Kosher Salt
2 Tsp Cayenne Pepper
1 Tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
2 Tbsp Sugar
1 Tbsp Garlic Powder

Whisk to mix well. Place in fridge for 2 hours so the flavors blend.

Brush on smoked chicken the last 30 minutes of cooking or use as a dipping sauce.


----------



## bear55 (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## jwg299 (Nov 8, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> Looks great


Thanks and it taste pretty darn good as well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2015)

Great video. I like your expalanation of the sauce origin. Since the sauce is so close to a Creamy Cole Slaw Dressing recipe, I have to wonder if there was a happy accident that gave Mr. Gibson the inspiration...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## jwg299 (Nov 10, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Great video. I like your expalanation of the sauce origin. Since the sauce is so close to a Creamy Cole Slaw Dressing recipe, I have to wonder if there was a happy accident that gave Mr. Gibson the inspiration...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on what I found it was simply made to give the a customer a different sauce, but cole slaw may have been the inspiration.


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 12, 2015)

I can attest first hand that it is delicious.  If I am not mistaken Gibson's slaw is vinegar slaw, no mayo.  So It may be similar to a slaw "dressing", but they don't use it as one. I have never eaten white sauce and thought, hey this is similar to coleslaw dressing, but i can see how it is a little bit.  That being said, I bet you could make some awesome coleslaw with it.  I wonder how many more times I could mention coleslaw.

Coleslaw.


----------



## kennedjt (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm from Decatur originally and know Big Bob Gibson's well (although I prefer pulled pork from Whitt's).

I've been making my own Alabama White Sauce for years and the people I feed it to in Texas absolutely love it. I don't eat chicken or turkey without white sauce. If you've never had it you're in for a treat!
Avise La Fin


----------



## gary s (May 4, 2016)

Looks good, I need to give it a try

Gary


----------



## lancep (Jun 4, 2016)

Give it a shot Gary it's fantastic and real favorite around our house.


----------

